# I have to go home



## dizzy (Jul 12, 2008)

Hey guys. This is Jon, Dizzy's husband.

Kym has already hit Aus and I am going in about 6 weeks too. 

The global crisis hit at just the wrong time for us (once we were already committed to leaving Aus). The job I had arranged before making the decision evaporated the week we arrived and we are now having to go back to earn.

(SNIP


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

sorry to hear that. good luck, griz


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Christ - that's sad news.


----------



## franknang (Apr 18, 2008)

Gutted for you mate, hope all goes well and someone snaps up the bargain you are offering.....good luck :-(


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Sorry it did not work out this time around. I wish you both every success, 

Spain-football has his ear to the ground about all things in your area, Perhaps he has some ideas about the equipment. 

Don't bother if it's too much of a hassle but am I reading that you "thought" you had a job and then found it was not here? Anything in writing or is it just a "down to experience" situation?


----------



## dizzy (Jul 12, 2008)

Well Kym (dizzy) had work in her brothers restaurant up until January (when they close for 3 months) and my job was a little up in the air but looked fairly promising, so we took the plunge. The company offered me a contract, starting in January, which was good timing but then crashed very badly in early December and had to cut 30% of its staff. My January position was included. I know this to be true, as the person that reccommended me for the position (their contracting engineer) has also been cut off. 

We do not see this as a total disaster of a trip (just a huge financial kick). The kids have been in school (in Catalan) since September and have seen another culture and gained SO much "Real World" experience that they could not have got in Australia or even on a holiday. Kym and I have had a ball but not managed to do all of what we planned to do. We wanted to use this as our base and see Europe which is prohibitively expensive in short trips from Australia.

If anyone wants to see what we got up to this trip and also our flying holiday here Christmas 2007, PM me and I will forward the link to dizzy's blogsite.

Kym (dizzy) is now back in Aus and has started working to pay for Adam and I to get back home in 5 weeks or so. Luckily we still have most of our furniture and 1 of our cars back in Aus to go back to. Didn't expect it to be quite so soon though.

Now all I need to work out is what to do with a house full of 6 month old furniture and appliances.

Thanks for all the most valuable help, support and information you have all given us before leaving Aus and after arriving here. I am sure Kym will be keeping in touch as we may just try again once we have regrouped financially and the global crisis has settled.

Jon - dizzy's hubby




SteveHall said:


> Sorry it did not work out this time around. I wish you both every success,
> 
> Spain-football has his ear to the ground about all things in your area, Perhaps he has some ideas about the equipment.
> 
> Don't bother if it's too much of a hassle but am I reading that you "thought" you had a job and then found it was not here? Anything in writing or is it just a "down to experience" situation?


----------



## dizzy (Jul 12, 2008)

Hey everyone, Just a quick add on. Life in Australia is as always the same. Not too much different even though the Crisis is still coming up. I have found work but dearly miss the comforts of Spain, the culture, the food, the company, the environs. Oh well just have to make another trip sometime soon. Thankyou to everyone who has over the last 12months assisted in various ways. I will stay in touch via the forum and you never know I might just knock on the spanish front door again soon.

Dizzy (the real one)


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

The very best of luck to you and yours.


----------



## Buenosdiaspet (Feb 13, 2009)

I think your attitude is brilliant especially about the kids learning experience of being in a different culture and environment - you have given them priceless memories and opportunities, sure you could have sat tight but you gave it a go and broadened your horizons.... thank you for reinforcing my own personal rationalisations!


----------

